# Catalina Island Oct 15th???



## sailboy26s (Sep 28, 2012)

Utah sailing couple looking to get hitched on Catalina Island on the 15th, looking for someone to take 2 adults and 4 kids on a 30'+ sailboat or powerboat to the island sunday the 14th and return the 15th evening or the 16th during the day.. Willing to pay up to $200

Thanks


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Take the ferry. No one will do it for that price and wait for you till the next day.

Great place to go for awedding. Congrats/

Dave


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

A sailboat ride out there at 6 knots is about 6 hours including in & out of the harbors, tying up and casting off & so forth. If there's no wind it's a long motor.


----------

